
37signals Launches Highrise - lightweight CRM - joshwa
http://www.highrisehq.com/
======
danw
I've been looking forward to highrise for a while now.

Shame they've limited it to only 25 contacts in the free version, makes it
very hard to evaluate :(

------
Ninjamonk
hey danw, you can get a 30 day trial with all the features on. I was more
disappointed with the pricing and the cases feature not being available.

